# Ronnie Forever



## mike_cos (Feb 9, 2011)

February 6 was the centenary of the birth of Mr. Ronald Reagan, and this year is the centenary of the 1911 browning too ... two myths that Americanswill never forget


----------



## Dame (Feb 9, 2011)

Not myths my friend. Legends.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 11, 2011)

Ronnie sure forgot!



Too soon?!


----------



## mike_cos (Feb 11, 2011)

Dame said:


> Not myths my friend. Legends.


i'm sorry... i am a poor italian boy... you know...


----------



## x SF med (Feb 11, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> i'm sorry... i am a poor italian boy... you know...:)



Scaramouche, Scaramouche....  Can you do the Fandango....   Oh, sorry, that's Bohemian, not Italian....


----------



## mike_cos (Feb 12, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Scaramouche, Scaramouche....  Can you do the Fandango....   Oh, sorry, that's Bohemian, not Italian....:confused:


hey SF Med, i'm very sorry... but... what do you mean? ....Thunderbolt and lightning, very very frightening me ...


----------



## x SF med (Feb 12, 2011)

Well done Mike... well done....

Why did the song make Scaramouche bohemnian?  He is an Italian comedia de'llarte figure...  sharp dresser, but a bit of a clown....


----------



## mike_cos (Feb 13, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Well done Mike... well done....
> 
> Why did the song make Scaramouche bohemnian?  He is an Italian comedia de'llarte figure...  sharp dresser, but a bit of a clown....



:)...x SF med or x SF Mad...:)


----------



## x SF med (Feb 13, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> :)...x SF med or x SF Mad...:)



Yes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice avatar....   now we need to get your screenname changed to Scaramouche.


----------



## mike_cos (Feb 13, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Yes.
> 
> Nice avatar....   now we need to get your screenname changed to Scaramouche.


muahahahaha


----------



## x SF med (Feb 13, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> muahahahaha



Touche... from a clown to the most infamous bridge in Venezia in one day....


----------



## mike_cos (Feb 13, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Touche...  from a clown to the most infamous bridge in Venetzia in one day....


Venezia my friend... Venezia....


----------



## x SF med (Feb 13, 2011)

quit changing the spelling in my posts to make me look bad.....


----------



## x SF med (Feb 13, 2011)

Mike you forced me into this....


----------



## mike_cos (Feb 13, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Mike you forced me into this....


I hate Green Day....


----------



## mike_cos (Feb 13, 2011)




----------

